# Obama asks for ideas on curbing federal spending



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

WASHINGTON - Think you can do better than your federal boss? President Obama wants to know how.
Obama on Saturday announced a plan for federal workers to propose ways to improve their agencies' and departments' budgets. The president said employees' ideas would be key as his Cabinet officials cut millions from the federal budget and trim the deficit.

Obama asks for ideas on curbing federal spending - USATODAY.com


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This is what we get when a "Community Organizer" is elected to the office of President. What's next?, "Ok, now anyone have ideas on how we can fight these pirates"? Obama.....You fool!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is Obama, a millionaire, drawing a salary? It's a drop in a vast sea, but a start if he would decline the cash. Why is his salary not resented by the same people who don't like to see cops or teachers make a decent wage?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You have got to be kidding me. Mr. obama, here's a start. As NE mentioned, pass on your salary. Then, prorate the salaries of those in the house & senate. It's a simple formula, divide the salary by the number of votes in a legislative session. Then, multiply that figure by the number of times a member voted for or against a piece of legislation. Voting "present" doesn't count. That figure gives us their highest possible salary. The final step is to take the number of completely garbage, wasteful add-ons that each member tries to add onto a piece of legislation. Reduce their pay by 1% for each one that they attempt to add & 2% for each one that passes. The 2% deduction also applies to each member who voted in favor of the additional spending. "I didn't know it was there," will not be an exceptable excuse to avoid this 2% because you shouldn't vote for something if you don't know what it is. If the legislation fails because of the additional spending; then, the 1% surcharge will change to 5%.

I'm not sure what we should call this 1-5% deduction. Maybe a political honesty surcharge?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

REAL welfare reform, not the Clinton style welfare reform...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

How's about you cut the $hit with the bail-outs, let them crash and burn. They will turn it around or not and if not someone will step up and take their place. 
Nobody is bailing me out, I have a mortgage, student loans and my misses student loans in addition to the cost of life. I am not seeing an insane yearly bonus and those SOB's are trying to take money out of my pocket in the form of taking my Details and Quinn benefits. I am sorry but I don't feel bad for someone if they have to sell one of their vacation houses to make it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Tanslation- "ya um I um have no fuckin clue what the hell I am doing, anyone got an ideas?"


----------



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

Stop giving welfare bennies to lazy slobs, and illegal immigrants.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Uh dunno, call me crazy, but why would you look to cut spending *AFTER A F'N TRILLION DOLLAR STIMULUS PORK BARREL BUDGET AND BILLIONS IN BAILOUTS FOR COMPANIES THAT WILL FILE FOR BANKRUPTCY ANYWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!* And by the way, stop choosing FELONS for cabinet positions who didn't f'n pay their taxes like the rest of us. Those two ideas should get us back on track.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Didn't he just propose a 3.6 TRILLION DOLLAR budget??? Cutting was the last thing he was thinking about when that was proposed!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone else here get physically ill when you think about what this asshole is doing to our country?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My proposition? Simple:

Return the federal government back to a size concurrent with its duties and responsibilities and authorized under the United States Constitution. When you're done, repeal the 16th Amendment. Voila. 

(Remember the 16th, 17th, and 18th AMD's, known as the Progressive Amendments, have FUBARed this country in the past 100 years and led to an increase in the sixe of the federal government that would make Adams, Washington, and Jefferson have conniptions. Direct election of senators and prohibition...outstanding screwups--the last one so bad it had to be reversed just 13 years later.)

As a matter of fact, not only will you save the amount the Annointed One is looking for, but you could pay off the national debt in about 5 years.

There. Wow...can you believe all the Economic Ph.D's in DC can't even figure that one out...took you like what, a whole 20 seconds to read it? Then put Obie in for the Presidential Medal of Freedom because I'm a friggin' genius.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sad when the guy that is supposed to have all the answers asks the common folk if they have any ideas.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Lay off the fly-in fancy pizza parties!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/10/obamas-pizza-policy-is-go_n_185574.html


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Stop giving fat military contracts to STARKWOOD.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I've got a good suggestion for obama, STOP just STOP.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> I've got a good suggestion for obama, STOP just STOP.


 I prefer RESIGN, just RESIGN.

Either that or just have Sasha and Maliah make all the decisions through him as the proxy. Couldn't be much worse.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

jettsixx said:


> Does anyone else here get physically ill when you think about what this asshole is doing to our country?


Yes. In fact, I have been violently ill since November.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I say start cutting from the top down


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I say start cutting from the top down


 Who ever said the French weren't good for anything after all?


----------

